# Java/Java Enabled Browser on iPad..



## supermeera (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Guys, 

I've been looking on the web and haven't been able to find anything on this, so I thought I'd post a thread on this. Is there any app that contains a brower with Java enabled? Or is there a way for me to enable Java on the iPad? 

I'm okay with Jailbreaking the iPad if that helps, but I don't know if any Cydia apps will help? Just a note on why I need this, I am going on a 6 week trip to Paris and India, from the end of December to the end of January, while there I would like to update my blog (www.theuberblog.com) and upload pics to my simple viewer gallery. The only thing is, the uploaded included with simple viewer is a web-based java interface, since I am taking my iPad I figured that would be the best way to upload and share pictures, any suggestions/ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I have to tell you I've owned my iPhone for over three years, and until just now never noticed that there's no Java support. That's a comment on how unimportant Java has turned out to be for me.

You might find this thread of interest but so far it look like you're out of luck.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

What software is running your blog? I know WordPress and Blogger have apps in the App Store to allow you to do what you want (instead of using the web interface).


----------



## supermeera (Jun 25, 2004)

I do have the Wordpress app installed on my iPad and that will be great for blog entries, however gallery portion of my site uses Simple Viewer gallery. Simple Viewer has a separate interface, and would require an app that would take the pictures and generate the gallery for it, until now nothing like these exists. Only other option is using web interface for Simple viewer, which unfortunately uses a java applet to find pictures on your computer and upload to the server. I will do a little bit more digging and see what solution I can come up with. 

Also, I too have had an iPhone for over 3 years and you're right about not having a need for Java on that device. But then again I've never actually updated and edited my blog on it either. The lack of java on the iPhone is understandable, but given what you can do with the iPad (in my case using it on the road for a number of things including editing and posting pics, email etc.), and with the extra CPU power I don't see why it shouldn't be an option, but I digress.


----------

